

Download video/audio from YouTube,Facebook..(200 sites) - rupeshsreeraman
https://www.facebook.com/exmplayer/photos/a.423503474393292.94097.423498947727078/820271268049842/?type=1&theater

======
edwhitesell
I've been using the DownloadHelper Add-on in Firefox to do this for years:
[http://www.downloadhelper.net/](http://www.downloadhelper.net/)

